# IOS 8 safari double post issue



## jonny jeez (21 Dec 2014)

Hi Shaun, just upgraded my iPad opsys to IOS8...since then when posting via my safari browser I get a failed post, which presents the "post reply" button again...then on second attempt get a double post.

Deleting the second post throws me off the forum page, when I return I see the delet has worked.


----------



## jonny jeez (21 Dec 2014)

Hi Shaun, just upgraded my iPad opsys to IOS8...since then when posting via my safari browser I get a failed post, which presents the "post reply" button again...then on second attempt get a double post.

Deleting the second post throws me off the forum page, when I return I see the delet has worked.


----------



## jonny jeez (21 Dec 2014)

Seems the issues is compounded when creating posts....each of the below "failed" ...but obviously didn't....I couldn't tell until I closed the browser and re opened the cc page and saw the below.

Apologies for the triple thread and ultimately the double reply that is about to happen.


----------



## jonny jeez (21 Dec 2014)

Seems the issues is compounded when creating posts....each of the below "failed" ...but obviously didn't....I couldn't tell until I closed the browser and re opened the cc page and saw the below.

Apologies for the triple thread and ultimately the double reply that is about to happen.


----------



## summerdays (21 Dec 2014)

It's not connected to IOS8 as I get it on IOS7 too.


----------



## jonny jeez (21 Dec 2014)

Yup...just seen the other posts....Christmas gremlins.

Also the " your content" feature returns a negative "page not working" result.


----------



## the_mikey (21 Dec 2014)

I'm experiencing the same problem on Android using Opera and Chrome and on Windows using chrome also. 

I avoid the double post by simply reloading the page after posting (although there are no clues to prove that a message has been posted until the page is reloaded).


----------



## Spinney (21 Dec 2014)

Lots of people are - Shaun has other things on at the moment, so I suspect we will have to just put up with it until he can kick the relevant box...

Thanks for reporting though.

Sometimes hitting refresh when you get the failure screen (rather than hitting reply again) often works.


----------



## zimzum42 (21 Dec 2014)

Happening to me too with Safari on iOS 10.6.8


----------



## Shaun (21 Dec 2014)

At a family birthday party, but one of the mods emailed and I've restarted a couple of the server apps so will hopefully sort!


----------



## jefmcg (21 Dec 2014)

seems to have fixed it. In fact, I had a single posting that disappeared a few minutes ago.

It reappeared in the draft box on the thread, so I just had to hit "Post Reply" again.

Edit: yup, seems to be behaving itself. Thanks @Shaun and happy Christmas.


----------



## jonny jeez (21 Dec 2014)

Shaun said:


> At a family birthday party, but one of the mods emailed and I've restarted a couple of the server apps so will hopefully sort!


And this is exactly what I adore about cyclechat.

Can anyone imagine getting a post like that from zukerberg...hope the party went well, thanks for sorting


----------

